# Hunting on Devils Lake proper



## Ocean Hunter (Aug 24, 2008)

After talking with my friend up there it sounds like we will be hunting on the lake itself. Anybody here hunt on Devils Lake? What can we expect around the last week of October out there?


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

A few questions first to get a baseline...

Do you have a large boat with a large outboard? How big of a boat?

Do you have an available set of decoys? Magnum or standard?

How are you thinking you want to hunt the big water? Have people set your expectations at how big and nasty Devils Lake can be in a strong wind or during a storm?

Is your goal to hunt divers or puddlers?

This will help set expectations for your replies..

Thanks!

Ryan


----------



## Ocean Hunter (Aug 24, 2008)

Boat is a 16 footer with a 25 HP motor.

We have a mess of decoys, some mags, some standards. Probably around 75 total available.

We both love hunting divers but are definitely not opposed to puddle ducks. Love watching divers decoy and enjoy the challenge of hitting a bird passing at 50 MPH.

Growing up in west central MN about 3.5 hours SW of Devils Lake we do understand how unpredictable the weather can be. My friend currently lives on the lake during the week and goes home on the weekend. He has been fishing a bunch and understands how rough the lake can get.

As far as how we intend to hunt the lake I have no idea but I would imagine it to be similar to how we hunted late season big water at home. Find a nice point where the boat can be concealed and the wind is at your back, set the decoys up in a circle with a nice landing area in the center and have at it. If it is too windy for this scenario but still safe to be out I would imagine we would nestle in to a nice protected cove and try that route.


----------



## goosehunternd (Mar 10, 2006)

> Growing up in west central MN about 3.5 hours SW of Devils Lake


Quote of the day!!


----------



## PJ (Oct 1, 2002)

16 foot with a 25 may be a a little small. Then again I used to hunt it in a 14 ft boat. Sounds like you should be fine with setting up on a point.


----------



## northdakotakid (May 12, 2004)

Expect 3 foot rollers if we get a strong cold front... play the wind and keep a very close eye on the weather reports... amny fisherman have learned their lessons by making lonngruns to fihsing holes to only realize that the wind came up 30 MPH and now they have to face the wind all the way back...

In October the big lake can be very very scary because the waves build off the main lake and get huge in the shallow areas... be very very well prepared. We lose a few NR hutners each year to drowning ... the water is very cold that time of year.

I am not trying to scare you from not using the big lake... but you best understand what you are walking into... be prepared.


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

northdakotakid said:


> Expect 3 foot rollers if we get a strong cold front... play the wind and keep a very close eye on the weather reports... many fisherman have learned their lessons by making long runs to fishing holes to only realize that the wind came up 30 MPH and now they have to face the wind all the way back...
> 
> In October the big lake can be very very scary because the waves build off the main lake and get huge in the shallow areas... be very very well prepared. We lose a few NR hunters each year to drowning ... the water is very cold that time of year.
> 
> I am not trying to scare you from not using the big lake... but you best understand what you are walking into... be prepared.


I'll second and third this sentiment. Devils Lake got its name for a reason. A 15 MPH wind will be a challenge given that motor, 2 guys, dog, decoys, heavy clothes, and cold azz water spray. Most guys use 18-21 ft boats with 75-150 HP engines on the big water. It is nothing to sneeze at with a wind over 20 MPH, and the worst part about it, is that from the road/shore, it doesn't look "too bad" out there. We had a hunting cabin right on the lake, and decided to take a 16ft Lund out one morning duck hunting. Our boat was pushed by a 90 HP Evinrude, which normally is sufficient under normal summer fishing conditions. However in the fall, during weather changes, the lake is a whole different beast. Seriously. We had waves battered us senseless on the trip coming back across. Some of the wave impacts felt like the rivets were going to come off the boat. I thought we were sunk several times... and that was with a 25 MPH chop with 4 foot rollers. 

Unless you have been on the lake in those conditions, there is nothing close to compare it too... it is NOTHING like Minnesota with their tree protected lakes, save maybe the big 3 lakes (Rainy, Leech, Mille Lacs).

Like NDkid said above, DL is no joke... G&F does several rescue/recovery operations a season on the big lake. I should know... my uncle used to be the head of Ramsey County (Devils Lake)Search & Rescue and Dive Recovery teams, and I've gone along with him on a couple recoveries.

Please make sure whatever you do that you have a life jacket plus one throw flotation device per person on the boat. You will not survive getting tossed overboard in a heavy chop without one.

I think you should be fine as long as you pay close attention to the weather, and take it all into consideration. Sounds like you have equipment and tactics that will get you some birds.

Good luck.

Ryan


----------



## CMURPHY (Aug 9, 2007)

goosehunternd said:


> > Growing up in west central MN about 3.5 hours SW of Devils Lake
> 
> 
> Quote of the day!!


Im thinking he ment SE. I do second that for quote of the day.


----------



## Ocean Hunter (Aug 24, 2008)

CMURPHY said:


> goosehunternd said:
> 
> 
> > > Growing up in west central MN about 3.5 hours SW of Devils Lake
> ...


Exciting place around huh? My finger accidentally hit one key to the left of the E and I get quote of the day!

I appreciate the concern in regards to on the water safety, believe me I have been in some extremely rough water and know all too well how quickly things can get dangerous. I manage a large marine dealership and am a licensed captain and fishing guide so I spend a lot of time analyzing weatherreports and sea conditions to determine weather it is safe to make long runs offshore, over 100 miles some times. I have also spent countless hours in relatively small boats on cold water lakes in MN and have a good handle on what they can and can not handle. We will not go out there if there is even a remote chance that wind and waves could be a problem. I have fallen through the ice on more than one occasion and am not a fan of icy cold water!

Aside from safety tips does anybody have any pertinent information they may care to divulge in regards to hunting that lake in late Oct? Numbers of ducks, decoy tips, productive areas, prevailing winds ect...


----------



## Ocean Hunter (Aug 24, 2008)

northdakotakid said:


> Expect 3 foot rollers if we get a strong cold front... play the wind and keep a very close eye on the weather reports... amny fisherman have learned their lessons by making lonngruns to fihsing holes to only realize that the wind came up 30 MPH and now they have to face the wind all the way back...
> 
> In October the big lake can be very very scary because the waves build off the main lake and get huge in the shallow areas... be very very well prepared. We lose a few NR hutners each year to drowning ... the water is very cold that time of year.
> 
> I am not trying to scare you from not using the big lake... but you best understand what you are walking into... be prepared.


I just spent about a half hour trying to find record of how many duck hunters have drowned in Devils lake and was not able to find anything at all. Where are you getting your information about 'losing a few NR hunters each year' in Devils lake? I would be interested to find out how many duck hunters have actually drowned in Devils Lake and how many of them were NRs.


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

Ocean Hunter said:


> Aside from safety tips does anybody have any pertinent information they may care to divulge in regards to hunting that lake in late Oct? Numbers of ducks, decoy tips, productive areas, prevailing winds ect...


Lake will be choppy in October at almost all times... due to constant winds and changing weather patterns.

Ducks will be around, hard to say where, as they move around constantly, and you have to figure out which part of the lake has birds with some scouting upon arrival. There are many guys who scout Thursday/Friday for the weekend during a little fishing trip in likely areas. Any side of the lake will do, just pay attention to topo maps. Not sure which maps you have, because the lake changes so much year over year, that they are basically useless.

Decoy tips is the bigger the decoy the better, as the small ones aren't visible in the choppy water. Allow for longer lines, and heavier weights depending on where you go, but 10 ft min.

Prevailing winds will be out of the NW or W/NW if a cold front is sweeping thru, but if it is warm could be out of most anywhere including SE or SW depending on where the High is.

Ryan


----------



## Ocean Hunter (Aug 24, 2008)

Thanks Ryan, I appreciate it.


----------



## PJ (Oct 1, 2002)

Ocean Hunter said:


> I just spent about a half hour trying to find record of how many duck hunters have drowned in Devils lake and was not able to find anything at all. Where are you getting your information about 'losing a few NR hunters each year' in Devils lake? I would be interested to find out how many duck hunters have actually drowned in Devils Lake and how many of them were NRs.


I am surprised you couldn't find anything, but yes it seems as though 2-3 duck hunters die every year on the DL.


----------



## slough (Oct 12, 2003)

I guess I can't recall any reports of guys dying on Devils Lake, although I can remember some of guys dying from falling out of boats in ND and certainly there are always a few in MN every year. I think these guys are getting a little on the fear-of-god side, but I certainly wouldn't want to be on DL on a cold, windy, October day. Just be careful and mindful of the weather and be prepared and you should be fine.


----------



## northdakotakid (May 12, 2004)

the drowning is a general statement for the the state during duck season... I am not trying to make it a NR issue. I am simply stating that Devils Lake can be dangerous and as a Captain I am sure that you understand that new waters are always dangerous... especially in October.


----------



## Ocean Hunter (Aug 24, 2008)

I really do appreciate all of the concern in regards to safety, I can definitely understand where it is coming from!

Also I want to say thanks to everybody who has tried to answer my questions on this forum. My hunting buddy who is basically living out there has spoken very highly of all of the ND residents he has met so far, saying that he has been treated very well and is positive that we will have a great time and be able to gain access to plenty of great hunting. It is refreshing to hear as most times when a hunter/fisherman travels to another area he is not so well received.

You are all very fortunate to have such a great resource and I promise that when we visit we will leave your state better than we found it, if not a few ducks and/or deer lighter!

With any luck maybe we will get the chance to join some of you for a cold one and a good hunting story while we are there. If any of you are in the DL area and interested let me know.

Also as I said earlier, if anybody reading this is interested in planning a fishing trip to the the Southwest Florida gulf coast please contact me and I will see to it that you are well equipped for a successful trip!

CHEERS :beer:


----------



## jrp267 (Dec 17, 2007)

Alot of your risk is mearly gauged by how good of a captain you are. I have never hunted DL so some will say you have no idea. I have however been on lake superior in a 17 foot lund in a thunderstorm. 3 footers are nothing. try 7 or 8+. If you know how to drive that is plenty of boat. If not we'll see you when we get there.


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

There's been a couple times when I wished I wasn't on the lake after a good shoot. Ducks aren't worth dying for.

Don't worry about drowning...it rarely happens. Hypothermia is the killer.

The lake can go from relatively calm to turbulent very quickly, so be prepared.


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

*Just a couple examples of what can happen....*


> BISMARCK, N.D. (AP) -- Divers have recovered the bodies of three out-of-state duck hunters who drowned in two separate boating incidents. Searchers continued to look for the body of a fourth hunter.
> 
> "This is not real common. It's sad," said Jim Carter, the hunter education coordinator for the state Game and Fish Department.
> 
> ...


----------



## Ocean Hunter (Aug 24, 2008)

Thanks for all of the safety tips, we will try no to die. After years of big water duck hunting we Minnesotans are pretty good on the water!


----------



## Ocean Hunter (Aug 24, 2008)

jrp267 said:


> Alot of your risk is mearly gauged by how good of a captain you are. I have never hunted DL so some will say you have no idea. I have however been on lake superior in a 17 foot lund in a thunderstorm. 3 footers are nothing. try 7 or 8+. If you know how to drive that is plenty of boat. If not we'll see you when we get there.


7 to 8 footers in a 17 foot aluminum boat...sure. You're the man.


----------



## huntinND (May 1, 2008)

I go up to Devils Lake several times in the fall. Looking back at my hunting journal the dates were around Nov. 13-17 after all the small water freezes up around here. There are a ton of divers everywhere on the lake at this time and I would expect it to be the same when you come. There will also be big flocks of mallards using the lake to roost and feeding in surrounding fields. I would concentrate on divers and hunt the shorelines as close to the ramp as possible. Your best bet would probably be to tie off to flooded trees and set some long lines out in front of you. The water is going to be deep, so single lines wouldn't be worth it. I would set out at least 50 decoys and the more the better. Set some puddlers in close to fill in and maybe pull in some mallards. I don't have a big enough boat nor the balls to venture out into the lake so I found spots from shore and shot Limits of Goldeneyes, Buffleheads, Ringnecks, Bluebills, and a couple cans and Mallards. You shouldn't have a hard time finding birds but choose your rought back to the ramp wisely. Good Luck


----------



## jrp267 (Dec 17, 2007)

Ocean Hunter said:


> jrp267 said:
> 
> 
> > Alot of your risk is mearly gauged by how good of a captain you are. I have never hunted DL so some will say you have no idea. I have however been on lake superior in a 17 foot lund in a thunderstorm. 3 footers are nothing. try 7 or 8+. If you know how to drive that is plenty of boat. If not we'll see you when we get there.
> ...


See I could care less if you believe me. But all I am saying is it can be done. Also one big difference on superior is the waves are further apart so the boat goes more up and down. But I can see you are the US Coast Gaurds authority on all that is water travel so I guess everyone better believe you. Stay home everyone it might get windy!


----------

